# Remastering FreeBSD



## blie (May 8, 2010)

I'm a beginner, I want to learn Remastering FreeBSD. Can you give the stolen me a tutorial or a link to I'm learning. thanks before...


----------



## graudeejs (May 8, 2010)

What are you talking about?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## olav (May 8, 2010)

I find knowing Vi helps a lot when learning FreeBSD. http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/viquick.htm


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 8, 2010)

@blie, perhaps you should focus on learning some decent English before trying to master FreeBSD? Or switch to a different translation service..


----------



## zeiz (May 11, 2010)

Blie, as mentioned Handbook is great (and vi is great) but if you have particular questions drop me a PM in your language.


----------

